# Anyone else have tons of hobbies???



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

My boredom and isolation have led me to pick up a ton of hobbies. I mountain bike, ski, brew beer, cook, fix anything/everything around the house, and anytime I run out of stuff to do, I'll find something new to occupy my time (I'm thinking of picking up welding now.) See how all of these are kinda loner hobbies though? Anybody else like this? Share your hobbies even if you're not like me. Let's dole a little info out about ourselves.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

I do too may things.. I cook every day for lunch and dinner, clean house (3000sqft), do gardening, read novels ( last week I read 5 books in 5 days), listen to music, watch movie ( 2 or more per week), plus watch sitcoms every day for 1 or 2 hrs, I work full time job, partime do real estate business, browse internet, paint , put on music and dance sometimes, stich clothes(just alterations), interior decorate my home(paint, buy new things, arrange etc) .. list goes on and on


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Not many but i love to read, watch movies/shows on/or pop in a DVD, go in out in the vastness of nature, listen to music, make hemp bracelets, cook, organize/decorate.


----------



## Jonny-5 (Jun 19, 2006)

*I've turned into Mr. Betty Crocker..*

When I'm home alone( When am I not?) I break out the cookbooks. My dream is to open up at restaurant.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: I've turned into Mr. Betty Crocker..*



Jonny-5 said:


> When I'm home alone( When am I not?) I break out the cookbooks. My dream is to open up at restaurant.


Same here. Although I am rarely home alone so I don't cook much anymore. But it is so fun. I don't have a whole lot of hobbies. I spend an unhealthy amount of time watching the birds in my backyard. I have a strange obsession with birds. I like doing just about anything that involves being outside and amongst nature. I listen to a lot of music as well. But when I am finally on my own I will be cooking nonstop.


----------



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

Personally, lately I've been finding that when I am exercising, my SA goes down a wee bit (w/o my klonopin.) I was mountain biking and talked to an older couple about what was ahead on the trail, when usually I would have nodded and moved on. Hell yeah on the opening up the restaurant from Jonny-5 above, I just helped with the opening of a restaurant. It's quite the experience.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Listening to music
Reading
TV shows
collecting stuff
posting on SAS
Watching birds
Sometimes I write plays too. Right now I'm working on a comedy.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yup. Out of sheer bordom i've picked up tones of hobbies

Dj'ing
drawing
building things (I built my entire bedroom set from scratch)
playing sports (basketball especially)
cooking 
working out
playing poker with the guys
collecting things (hats, records, money :lol )
playing pool & fooseball


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Piano
Card tricks/manipulation
Programming
Web design
Chess
Typing*
Home automation gadgets
eBaying (making money)

Pretty proud of that list I guess.

*yes I'm serious about the typing thing. trying to get my WPM up past 120, using the Dvorak keyboard, researching and experimenting with it to prove it's better..


----------

